

Google abandons collaborative HTML5 IDE - kellegous
http://news.softpedia.com/news/Google-Abandons-and-Open-Sources-HTML5-Collaborative-IDE-Nobody-Knew-Existed-279493.shtml

======
ThePinion
The title has it right. I never knew this existed, but it seems like something
I've been looking for... Is it worth trying out at its current (open) state?
Or is it just another failed Google Lab experiment?

------
sek
I smell DART in the air. This won't be the last JS app they will abandon.

